# Crypt ID



## jlstuver (Feb 3, 2017)

I am horrible with plant ID's and Im wondering if anyone can tell me what this crypt is? I was thinking crypt wendtii green but Im not sure

image1 by jlstuver, on Flickr


----------



## sbalabani84 (Oct 28, 2018)

I think your speculation is right. Wendii green is my opinion as well.


----------



## jlstuver (Feb 3, 2017)

sbalabani84 said:


> I think your speculation is right. Wendii green is my opinion as well.


Thanks! If I remember right they grow pretty big right? SO it wouldn't be suitable to move to my 7g tank...


----------

